# Odin crashed during flash



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

While trying to recover my Charge back to stock, Odin crashed during the process. Now I cant do anything, it doesnt power up at all. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

If you can't get back into download mode, theres nothing that can be done as far as i know


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

It wont go into download mode. Oh well, Luckily i have another in its place already. I was just trying to see if there was some other sort of workaround.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

They sell download jigs that you pop into the usb port and puts it into download mode. Not sure if it would have helped you though. You could always pay for a JTAG too. Claiming insurance is the reason for locked bootloaders


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I doubt that would work. Its completely dead.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

jason821 said:


> I doubt that would work. Its completely dead.


Did you pull the battery and plug it into the computer and press the down button on the volume rocker?


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I tried everything including that. Shipped it back today. Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## MitchTank (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey man I had the same thing happen, got a new one, seemed dead in the water, computer wouldn't even recognize it, I know it sounds weird, but next time I used Odin for the new phone, I decided to give it a try in the old on, worked no problem then. Almost like the computer had to recognize a good to recognize a damaged one, I know strange


----------

